
Data Visualization of Peak Slavery in the United States - thebent
http://www.radicalcartography.net/index.html?slavery
======
deadowl
I know that Vermont effectively abolished slavery by 1777. Massachusetts
effectively abolished it in 1783. There were still lots of loopholes though.

